# Raleigh Record (don't know the year)



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I do not know the exact year but I can say it is between 35 and 40 years old. I was willed my late uncle's Raleigh Record and got it today. it has been sitting in the basement for about 20 years, pretty dusty. Its Yellow. The front shifter is snapped off the quil stem mount.

Since it is my late uncle's that he wanted me to have, I want to kind of "restore" it. I am going to put new cable and housing and possibly needs a new set of wheels but I'll see if I can true them.

So my question is, is there anything I should know about this bike? It was made in England. 

I will try and get a picture up of it when it looks a little nicer

thanks guys... this was a hell of a day for me... :')


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

found the year, its a 1976


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

The Record you have is Raleigh's entry level bike. Quill mounted shifters, Weinman brakes and steel rims laced to Normandy hubs. The Japanese drivetrain was better than the European ones furnished earlier in the 1970's. I would upgrade as opposed to 'restore; first take care of any rust on the frame and fork. I'd then recommend new wheels, tubes, tires, and brake pads, along with a overhaul of the bottom bracket and the headset. Replace the chain if its rusted. You'll probably want a new saddle, too......saddles have come a looong way in the past 35 years.

If it was me, I'd fit some SunTour clamp on downtube shifters instead of replacing the broken quill mounted shifters.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I plan to slap a Brooks B-17 in black for the classic look and to keep it kinda English.

Can I use bar end shifters? As you read, one of the shifters mounted at the stem is snapped off. 

the bars also seem real narrow. might get some Ritchy classics if they would fit the stem. but we'll see


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Have fun, but don't spend too much money on it. Buying bar end shifters or a Brooks alone would probably cost more than the bike itself is worth. I'd just clean it up best you can and see if you can get it to take you around the block. Find a thrift shop, or a junky bike shop to replace the parts that absolutely have to go.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Mapei said:


> Have fun, but don't spend too much money on it. Buying bar end shifters or a Brooks alone would probably cost more than the bike itself is worth. I'd just clean it up best you can and see if you can get it to take you around the block. Find a thrift shop, or a junky bike shop to replace the parts that absolutely have to go.



I have a job at a bike shop. I can get this stuff cheaply. still gonna get pricey fast but it will be worth. I know it is not the "fancy model" at all. And if it is REALLY not worth it or not possible to ride like it is(geared), I will strip it down and make it a single speed if I absolutely have to

I am really excited about this


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Single speed it Jake. At least then it will be fun to ride. Look at Chises Bianchi.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Single speed it Jake. At least then it will be fun to ride. Look at Chises Bianchi.


thats what I will most likely end up doing but my mother is not a big fan of it. we'll see. right now its just a pile of steel leather and rubber. it will be a cool bike when I am done


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Post a "before" and "after" pic if you can.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

will do Opus


----------

